# Little Lukes Road to Mass



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I have decided to create a new journal which will track my gains over the coming months.

I am currently hovering around the 200lb mark and think I will look pretty big around the 215-20 mark. I will post my weight every week which should be steadily increasing.

I am lucky to have James L's input with my off season diet which I will post in the next couple of days. I aim to keep the diet clean with a cheat day at the weekend if I fancy it!

I am very fortunate to have the support of boditronics.co.uk and I feel this will aid me greatly in my off season! I used to spend hundreds on supplements so THANKS GUYS!

My aim for competing is to make a stand at the Portsmouth South Coast UKBBF 2009. I will more than likely be competing in the classics but need to consider my options over the coming months.

Anyway! I got my girlfriend to take some shots of me last night.. Yes I am somewhat fatter!! And yes I am white as milk!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Alot of you guys have commented on my meaty forearms so thought I would humour you with some shots I took last night..

ALSO!! I think my side tricep shot has improved over the last couple of months due to me doing alot heavier work on close grips bench etc!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking big dude, B/F is still not bad. Whats your height?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This will be a great read...I hope to be along for this journey with you...Just subscribed to this thread so I will be checking in regularly to poke fun at ya...Cheers and best of luck on this journey...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm about 5ft 7 which IMO is a good height 

Greekgoddess - Thank you. I think too many people use the "off season" as an excuse to get fat. I will probably lean out a little when bulking as my calories will only be from clean sources. I have been eating alot of KFC and Nandos lately!! LOL!.. I will cut down to 1x week as of tomorrow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

alright mate good to see you starting the journal up. i think your bf is at a gd level to be bulking mate and with a fairly clean diet you should be able to stay lean. as you are working with james l will you be incorporating some cardio during this bulk as he did??

also have you made a final decision on what you will be running for your next xourse or have you already started this??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking big and lean dude, impressive


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you everyone.

Hilly2008- Cardio will be 20-30mins post work out.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh this is something i intend to do once i start bulking.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

good luck


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

good luck with your off season mate got to say your back is looking huge

What's your training split for the duration? Are you going for heavy compound exercises all over or just tri's?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello joey mate and thank you.

My training is is based around coupound work.. Bench, deads, rows etc.. I also throw in isolation work so it's a pretty basic routine. I am not a fan of over the top "Flex Magazine" training as I'm beginning to learn what works best "for me"


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> Hello joey mate and thank you.
> 
> My training is is based around coupound work.. Bench, deads, rows etc.. I also throw in isolation work so it's a pretty basic routine. I am not a fan of over the top "Flex Magazine" training as I'm beginning to learn what works best "for me"


Good Luck with the bulk mate! And you are right its good to read and read all different kinds of work outs, 5x5, forced reps etc etc but at the end of the day you need to find what works for you. I like the experimental stages of work outs but as soon as I find what works for a muscle group its in my workout.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome mate I'll be following and stealing ideas along the way LOL


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

hi luke, looking good mate.

how long do you think it will take you to put on this extra 15-20 pounds?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

HAVE FUN, I'd get on the sun beds though  , id train as hard as always get as big as you can and decide which class to go for nearer the time, you dont want to have the fact that you might be focussing on classics to cause you to subconsciously not want to get over a certain size. Being young, you are at the beginning of a career and if that means entering a few inter shows before you make the grade then there is nothing wrong with that. Saying that you will probably get to next year and still think classics is right for you at that time anyway. But I wouldnt worry about choosing a class so far out


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

what are the legs like luke mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking very good Luke, great thread.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

looking great dood, I'll follow with interest.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

looking good mate.i will follow your progress


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

yeh get on the beds luke get some tannage buddy...looking great, i'll be following with interest mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How old was you when you started training ?

Looking very good.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

looking good. big forearms, that's what the male animal does for you.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

im sure you have grown more bigger tha your last pics, keep it up.

i know you cant give a full insight into your diet as it solely constructed for you and you probably payed for it but, what's different about the way you eat?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking good, dude. I'm glad to see you're sticking with the compounds - they'll sure add mass.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello all!

Miles - I totally agree mate and think that advise is sound and something I will stick too.

My legs are looking alot more meaty than before and I will update you in the coming weeks.

I measured my forearms this morning and they are 15.5 inches.. Dunno if that's big or not!! LOL! I'm quite short though I suppose so that's not too bad! As mentioned! Thank god for the male animal! LOL

Nathan, I started training just after I turned 18. I turned 21 late May 

Regarding my diet, It's pretty simple really..

Protein from - Lean steak mince, chicken, turkey, white fish.

Carbs - Sweet spud, brown rice, wholemeal bread, oatmeal.

Fats - Udos, Walnut oil, EFA caps.

James has also got me having some whey during the night (I wake up for a wee anyway) and immediately upon waking. This obviously keeps them metabolism stimulated and prevents canabolism of muscle tissue.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I measured my forearms this morning and they are 15.5 inches.. Dunno if that's big or not!!


bigger than most people bi's there mate.. so yeah a decent size :lol:

hope everything goes well dude


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good sweeti! xx


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking good Luke. Wanted to know how you pack on the mass by still keeping your waist realy small.


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

5.7... good height for putting on mass you mean?

Looking really good.. apart from the hair!!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks again guy/girls 

Ollie - I think having a small waist is mainly genetic but I do keep it tight when performing any exericse. It's just how it is though, not that I'm complaining!! LOL!

My hair is sweet mate and will not be changing!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good Luke, it will be interesting to watch you growing, and your forearms are beefy, LOL


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking Good Mate!

Back looks in great shape in the avatar!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see you back on the radar luke!

missed your journal


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks mate. I missed doing my journal and look forward to seeing how far I get with this one.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

On the right track Luke, looking good mate.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you natty luke? Forearms always look better on a shorter limbed person imo. Whats your training split mate?

Good luck


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I am not a natural bodybuilder mate but I work just as bloody hard as they do regardless of what people think of "assisted" individuals 

As for my split,

I follow -

Quads and calves

Back and Biceps

Chest and Triceps

Hamstrings and Calves

Shoulders and traps.

I get alot of questions about what work I do for my forearms etc but they literally just grow from bicep curls, deads etc. Saying that, my calves don't grow and I saw the smallest guy in the gym today with HUGE calves... He had the calves of a 17stone bodybuilder and the body of a 10 year old boy!! LOL! Awesome!

I trained legs tonight.. They got a nice pump which hid any speration I had LOL!! Will throw on some pics when I can 

Luke


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I am not a natural bodybuilder mate but I work just as bloody hard as they do regardless of what people think of "assisted" individuals
> 
> Luke


totally agree mate :thumbup1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

oh now you popped my bubble, there was me thinking you took a few assisted substances and just sat back and grew luke haha!!no matter if you are natural or not you have to work gone damm hard and have a good diet and the people who say otherwise are always the ones with the sh*it bodies, PMSL :lol:

keep it up you star xx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's a shot of my legs after training.. They look terrible and soft as sh!t but they are alot chunkier than before I started dieting. I'm wearing quite a baggy T-shirt so it makes them look smaller but in comparison to my waist they are big! Which gives a good illusion of an X frame which is what I'm aiming for !!

In think although I will never be a mass monster, having such a small waist will ensure that any mass I add will give the look of a bigger physique.. I hope  lol

Don't laugh..  lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good, and I'm loving that t-shirt


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Where did you get that t-shirt! Its funny as fcuk!

I want one!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ahhh yes the T-shirt.. One of many LOL!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

www.wear2gym.co.uk (You better mention me) I might get a freebie LOL!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

That is the most stupid tee shirt i have ever seen:confused1:

Looking good mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

We did secret santa at work and they bought me it.. I only wear it when I'm out of gym tops! Better than the XS river island shirts most the chavvies in my gym wear!! LOL


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

alright luke, do you mind saying what sort of course meds you might be running and length etc if you are using any thing atm. cheers


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

good luck mate,after your last journal i followed you have put some mass on i was quite shocked,n1 mate.still looking ripped aswell.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, legs looking good, mate.

And I almost got moist from that t-shirt.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

would you mind posting up your current routine eg exercises and how many sets you do. Also how are you finding splitting up quads and hams? Am sure I read in your previous journal you did a 4 way split. If so how are you finding recovery on a 5 day instead of 4 day split?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

That T-shirt really made me smile, props to you for wearing it.

Interested to hear your gear usage?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice prpgress mate!!

Be good to see the changes take place.

You seem to have a good head on your shoulders mate and know exactly what your after.

Keep up hte hard work!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you, means alot to have your support.

I will post my full routine etc when I get a little more time.

As for gear. Just sticking to what I respond to, sust and npp.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I have spoken to lots of people about gear use and think simple does it.. At the end of the day it is just the icing on the cake.. Quality food and supplementation is what works most for me 

I'm now a firm believer that there isn't really much need for a kick start of dbol or something whilst the injectables stabalise in the blood.. It takes time for a reason so I think it's better to just let it run its course.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Not so little anymore


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

will be following your progress mate

looking good


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys.

Thought I would post a pic I took had taken today. I just wanted to see how I look in a more "natural pose". I will take simular shots weekly to compare and give you lot an idea of where I am at!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

looking good luke, can you also keep us posted on your weight


----------



## cjw (May 15, 2008)

Looking good. How ofeten do you get bloods done and how long are you on/off cycle?

Keep it up chap.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

cjw - Like many I am guilty of not having my bloods done on the regular. I check my BP all the time and if I get any concerns I go straight to the doctors. I had a blood test pre contest and there was no cause for concern.

SO.. Yesterday I trained chest.

I decided to start with flat press on the barbell where I performed 2 sets of 20 reps on a light weight. I then went up to 100kg for 12 and then 120kg for 8.

Next incline for 3 working sets, 8-10 reps.

Wide Dips finishing with cable flies.

I also train my triceps with chest as I feel the pre-exhuastion enables me to kill them without needing to go too heavy!

I do 3 exercises.

Decline Skull Crushers - 3 sets

Close Grip Bench - 2 sets

Rope pushdowns - 2 sets.

I have found that since introducing decline skull crushers into my routine my triceps have started to fill out nicely. I decided to have a rest day day as my legs are still hurting from training them recently. My next session will be back where I aim to increase my deadlift. 210kg would be nice for a 1rm which I will try and get a video of. My iphone has a video option which saves them as a .mov file which I am sure can be easily converted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Solid lifting there mate:thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks mate. My chest press went up to 140kg but I have a slight anterior delt injury which is a bit of a pain! literally!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking good mate, nice and solid!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice routine due...kinda old school aint it...? Tis the way I prefer...


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

My split is roughly same but i like to train chest with biceps cause alot of flys get my biceps going, and big chest session would overkill triceps anyways.

Shoulders, triceps

Back, rear delts

cardio

legs

chest, biceps

rest

cardio


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Luke, if you had your time again would you have stayed off the gear for a bit longer or not changed anything?

Even if it meant that you wouldnt be at the the level of development your at now?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Those lifts sound good Luke, big improvements these days mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Shauno - Good question mate.

I want to put this across in a way that is honest as possible!

I began my first cycle late 19 with the intention of getting as big as possible in short time.. What I didn't realise is the importance of diet.. I then did a second cycle where once again my diet wasn't great..

I then met Harold "Big IFBB pro" at forest gym in Crawley who took a look at my diet and immediately sorted it.. I then did a 3rd cycle and grew like a weed due to my diet..

Throughout my show prep I have learnt so much about my body. I know what works and what doesn't but still feel I have an auwful lot to learn.

When you diet you have so much time to sit and think about everything and with my new knowledge on nutrition I did regret starting gear young.. I mean christ I'm still young but I feel that my dedication and approach enables me to not feel guilty about taking steroids.. I feel I do them with knowledge and a good supporting team of friends "mainly from the boards" who can help guide me.

My only regret is not having a quality diet naturally.. I am fortunate gentically that I don't gain alot of fat and my physique did gain some good muscle naturally.. BUT, if my diet was as it is now I believe I'd be in a better position today.

To summarise.. YES, I have regrets but I feel I had a short term goal "competing in Juniors" which wouldn't have been possible.

I am now fortunate to have James L backing my diet for me and am confident that I will make some great gains this year.. This is the first Off Season I have had with a quality diet which fills me with excitement to be honest!! I have a fantastic sponsor with some amazing products that work and taste top quality and I feel valued as I have regular contact with (the bosses  )


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

CNPJunkie - Thats a cool routine mate.. I agree with biceps on flies but my triceps have certainly started growing since changing things 

Five-O - Thanks mate. Your legs are looking meaty there.

So I trained back today and due to my head just not being in it I stuck to 180kg for 6 as my top end lift. I then did close grip pulldowns, wide grip chins and finished on bent over rows.

I then did 2 exercises for biceps, Incline Hammer Curls and then single arm preacher curls.

I took 3 scoops of red-mist before training which definately picked me up and I got a very nice pump but as previously mentioned I just couldn't get stuck in.

I'm having a couple of days rest now so I can re-focus!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

3 scoops of red mist, you will be awake all night!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Good views on gear Luke and so what if we die young at least we had big muscles once i mean that makes it all worth it right???! :confused1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol con, dunno about that.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

incline hammer curls for biceps, i love them!

i beast them until failure with dropsets and partials at the end of a back session. my bi's respond well to it and the pump is great for the journey home.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i agree con, get massive or die trying ha ha!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol Or "It's better to burn out, then to fade away!"


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Right.

After having the weekend off to chillax with my girlfriend I got back to it yesterday and trained shoulders.

I find my shoulders grow well on the basic routine I follow but wanted to mix it up a little.

I decided to pre-exhaust them by performing high repped lat raises then immediately switching to smith machine shoulder press. I then moved onto bent over rear flies followed by upright rows using the olympic bar. And that was it, 3 sets per exercise and post pre-exchuast I performed a 12-15 reps with 1 set of 8reps.

I always train traps with shoulders with only 1 exercise as I feel I hit them on back day doing deadlifts and already got them stimulated by performing upright rows.

I ALSO!! Did 5 sets of standing calve raises HEAVY! and in 3 days will hit them again LIGHT Seated then alternate every 3 days. They will get there eventually.. It's embarassing when your forearms measure more than your calves! lol..


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking really good Luke and good luck for your off season, hope you get to where you want to be before your next show mate.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you mate. I think everything is moving in the right direction to be honest but I need to train legs at a better location 1x week. My gym just doest have the right equipment for leg development. The only thing is, right now I cannot justify paying a £10 for one session in my local hardcore gym.. It's rediculous.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

looking good my friend, will be following this all the way , hopefully inspiring my current bulk leading up to my 1st show next year.

Are you going all out bulk or the so called lean bulk ??

nick


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good Luke,

What size you hoping to get to? Are you doing a split training program??

I'll be watching with Interest dude. 

Geo


----------



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

Looking lean and in top shape. I do think however that your chest lags a little behind your Shoulders and arms. Do you always use the barbell when doing all your chest exercises? IMO DB's are better for overall chest development.

Anyway Good luck, and keep up the great work.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you again guys.

Locust - I aim to follow a leanish bulk bulk will eat a KFC and Nandos when I fancy it. One of my meals involves 200g of lean drained steak mince which I make into a home made chilli using spices and not a calorie packed sauce. I am quite fortune though in the sense that I can get away with eating junk and not putting on "much" bodyfat. BUT I will benefit more by keeping it clean so this is my goal  .

Geo - I think size wise I just aim to get the best possible look as possible. I think as long as my waist stays nice and tight I will create a nice X frame with a few extra KGs on stage next year. My legs, although nice and cut could definately do with some more size which is a key focus.. I think I looked pretty good from the back this year but want improved hamstrings and calves to add to the look as they lagged.

I'm quite happy with my upper body but would obviously like more mass as at the end of the day it's body"building".

Shyne - Thank you for your views mate. I totally agree regarding my chest and yes I do use dumbbells quite frequently. I think it's a genetic flaw which I am slowly overcoming. I had no chest atall 2 years ago so although the progress is slow.. I feel I am definately progressing


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

£10 a session?

where the hell charges for that? bit of a liberty....

my gym is £3.50 per session for non members and its fully equipped for powerlifters/bodybuilders. db's to 180lbs etc


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello guys.

Just a quick message.

I purchased Beef from Smiths yesterday and they have coverage of the Muscle Mayhem in it which had my picture in! I was quite pleased  ! Looking forward to competing again!!

LL


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I also saw you in the beef mate, well done mate you looked really good.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks 

OK!

So today I trained chest.

My head was really in it today. I started with a warm up of 20kg dumbbells for 20 reps.

Followed by 30kg dbs for 15, 40kg dbs for 12 and 45kg for 10 reps.

I then did flat bench, 2 sets of 40kg dumbbells for 10 reps.

Next on the list was fitball cable flies (introduced by Tom Blackman in a vid). 3 sets 15 reps.

I finished my session with decline hammer strength single armed press. 100kg x 12.

I then trained my triceps.

3 sets of close grip barbbell bench. 60kg x 15, 80kg x 12, 100kg x 10 (last few assisted)

Then single armed rope pushdowns. 3 sets

I finished on skull crushers supersetting into kickbacks. 2 sets of this, nice and heavy on skulls then light squeeze on kickbacks.

So that was my training today.

I will post some pictures in the next few weeks once the ball gets moving! I feel very full all the time right now and my T-shirts are starting to look a lil too tight LOL!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Just a quick message.
> 
> ...


Haha, bigger forearms again eh?

You looked good in it, well done again mate.

As your bulking are you on cycle again yet?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

session looks gd mate. Have you got a diet written in stone yet or just playing it by ear at the moment??


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate I thought I spotted you in beef LOL awsome well done


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My diet is written out for me by the one and only James L. If I am in a rush and can't eat something I replace a meal with Nu-topia and 50g oats. It's an MRP product from boditronics which I love in choc mint!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks alot D_Unit, that means alot mate.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

looking good mate may have to change that name soon from little luke!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

T-shirts feeling tight - always a good thing! Nice one Luke.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Theres a show report and pics in body fitness aswell mate my mug is in the report to lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys..

I found a pic today which I don't know if I posted but I look pretty damn vascular in it.

I trained back and biceps yesterday and due to a ripped tendon in my finger my deadlifts are suffering!

I started on deads,

Single armed rows

Wide grip pulldowns

Reverse grip pulldowns

I finshed on biceps,

Seated Hammer Curls

Preacher Curls


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

looking good luke, do you know what weight you were in that pic?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

here some serious vains there mate


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

nice conditioning there luke when was that pic taken?

is that the condition you are in now or when you were preparing for your last show?

anyway looks good mate


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking fantastic luke, you got it going boy!! keep it up, not that I need to say that coz you will and your achieve great things :thumb:


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Long time no speak, good to see you with a new blog! looking forward to the 09 package mate, will be interesting to see your progress! Av fun bulking!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> looking good luke, do you know what weight you were in that pic?


you got an obssession with peoples weight mate or something? lol....im sure you've asked a few times....who cares, he looks good, its how you look, not how much you weigh y'know. :whistling:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Five-O said:


> you got an obssession with peoples weight mate or something? lol....im sure you've asked a few times....who cares, he looks good, its how you look, not how much you weigh y'know. :whistling:


muscle weighs more that fat, its all about illusion, size doesnt matter:thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello everyone! I'm about 14 stone 10 right now and in that pic I was about 12 stone 6.

I appreciate all of your comments and they do help motivate me alot.

Harlow - Great to hear from you mate! What are your plans then? Remember I am always at the end of the phone if you need help with anything buddy. Give me a shout this week and we'll hit the gym together.

Those pics were taken a few weeks out from my first show when IMO I looked better than when I stepped on stage a the south coast! This was for various reasons but ones I learnt from and improved on for the Mayhem.

So a quick update for you all.

I have been unable to train this weekend due to my shoulder being in a bit of a bad way. I won't go into detail and will leave you guys to "sust" it out LOL! It's painful and something I need to keep an eye on.

I will be training light shoulders today to see how I get on!

My shoulder routine is usually along the lines of;

Lateral Raises - Pre exhuast

Dumbbell Press - 30kg x 15, 35 x 12, 40 x 10

Front raises seated with olympic plate - work my way to 25kg, 3 sets.

Reverse flies - 3 sets

I finish on some heavy shrugs for 4 sets and that's it.

I'm just about to cook my 3rd meal being 4 slices of wholemeal bread and 8 eggs, 2 wholes. YUMMY.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello all!

A quick update!

I had to buy some smart trousers so decided to get a leg shot in the changing rooms. It's a bit blurry but gives an idea. I feel they are progressing as I have definately been hitting them harder. I will be training legs tomorrow and posting the routine


----------



## cjw (May 15, 2008)

Keep it up fellow. What is your cycle history, length of cycles and which cycle do you think you gained best on. Obviously as time progresses you become more attuned to your own dietary needs, but you must have a favourite cycle. Do you follow a strict Time on=time off and PCT?

How long do you plan on bodybuilding for? Plenty of questions there, apologies if they are too intrusive. I do find your committment encouraging though and wish you all the best in this journey.


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice shot luke! i find that the light in changing is always good! Good Work!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

cjw - simple cycles are the way forward IMO.

As for how long I will bodybuild... As long as I can


----------



## cjw (May 15, 2008)

Yes I agree with that, What have your four cycles been and what lengths. Do you regret not getting baseline bloods done?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok a little update.

I went to see James along with Baz last week. It was great to see them both after a long stretch!

James was happy with my conditioning for off season but told me not to get any "fatter" LOL!

We discussed what I should do regarding competing and it looks like I'll be attacking the classics next year.

I have been unwell for a couple of days and have laid off my training.. My diet has been strict and clean and it is evident in my physique. I will update you with some photos soon. I am debating wether to train shoulders tonight or not. If I can give it 100% then I will!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hahaha you fatty!! only kidding on a more mature note thats fantastic sweeti, classics hey im looking forward to seeing your progression :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> Hello everyone! I'm about 14 stone 10 right now and in that pic I was about 12 stone 6.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments and they do help motivate me alot.
> 
> ...


Alright Lukey, front raises your way buddy? What way would that be?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Classics seems look a sensible choice mate. I think youw ould do really well in that class dude.

Hope the shoulder heals up soon mate.

Keep it up.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys 

After speaking with James he thinks I could do some damage in the classics and then I will be taking a year + off to build some nice size to then compete in the inters.

Can't wait for next year now


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I genuinely do mate. You have the look that the Classic class is all about. I see it as a great stepping stone for you should you wish to then progress to the open classes. I see NO reason why you couldn't qualify and be a top 5 finalist next year.

You have shown that you have the drive and commitment to succeed in the sport and good genetics (apart from the hair)

The way that I see it is that the Classic physiques have a far more marketable look as far as sponsorship and subsequent work within the 'fitness' industry, unless of course you are devilishly good looking like myself! 

J


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds good, whats a typical Day for you, meal wise?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you James buddy! Means a hell of alot.

As for the hair comment..................... it's just part of looking awesome.  lol

James21 - I'll post my diet soon


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Classic is sounding good then luke, What do they base it on? A weight limit or BMI?


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

obviously different weights for different heights, whats yours?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

72kg  I dunno how possible that is LOL


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

So youve got to be 72kg for classic for your height and your currently about 95kg?

You will have to lose a load of weight which some muct be muscle as you look fairly lean right now?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm actually 90 right now and holding alot less fat than 4 weeks ago. What do you recon James? (if he reads this obviously)

I competed at about 78/80kg at my last show.. EMMMMMM


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

your do it, you have the right mind set and dedication to succeed :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The only issuen is I will have to sacrifise muscle tissue as I don't see myself holding 20kg of waster and fat! LOL I bloody hope not anyway!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> The only issuen is I will have to sacrifise muscle tissue as I don't see myself holding 20kg of waster and fat! LOL I bloody hope not anyway!


Goes against the gain doesn't it :tongue:


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

Good stuff. I sit overall mass your looking for or do you have some specific targets?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

legs, chest and triceps I would like to improve.. I would like more thickness and a wider upper back. When I think about it, I want everything better!

Don't we all....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey luke, where did you find out the weight limits for the classics?

what do you think about the pompey efbb show being moved back to may?


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Luke

Aint posted much, although i have read loads of the 'prep' threads, yours, James L's and Toms.

I think if you competed at 78kg-ish in your last show, and the condition you was in, it might be a step back for you to go down the 'classic' route and lose best part of a stone of tissue to make the wieght limit.

Why not take a year out (you know you can diet and get in brilliant shape, so that aint an issue for you, and you know whats underneath) so why not take a year off competing and put some size on. Stay in good shape, as you do anyway, but plan for a good size increase and try to hit Class3 (NABBA) or middleweights EFBB next year!

I think at 5'7" and 85kg, in good shape, would see a dramatic difference in your physique.

Reading some of the current show reports regarding the 'classic' physique category, it doesn't seem like a very popular class anyway :confused1:

Just my thoughts

Dan


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Dan, sorry for the late reply!

I know what you are saying mate.. It may be a step back, BUT it may introduce me into some rediculous conditioning. It's something I need to have a really good look into before deciding.. I will probably see where I am at in Jan and then make a smart decision.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Luke, hows the mass going. I havent been on this thread for a while so out of touch.

Whats the plan for your next show?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Luke good journal mate...

don't enter the classics though, as I want to enter that class over next year or two and could do with it being easier not harder lol..... have you checked the weight restrictions to make sure you aren't too big?!

i was going to enter the Portsmouth next year (as you know I live there and have done that show before) but I think I will enter the solent city classic if they have a classic class next year....

keep it all up mate you are a winner!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

willsey4 - The mass is coming on nicely but I have had a few set backs which I can't go into detail but it has effected my training.

Pompeyman - I am almost 20kg heavier than my weight restriction at the moment! lol. I will have to look into it in a bit more detail closer to the time.

As for the solent city show.. Seriously mate.. Don't bother.. It is such a poorly run show and the competitors were shyte this year. I went there with boditronics and it was honestly shocking. I could have won the junior class in the condition I was in LOL! and it wasn't lean ! LOL

Do the Southcoast mate and maybe we will be on stage together!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good stuff Luke, keep it going. I might have to start a bulking thread soon. Everyone I read is very intresting and helps me a lot. Im at 19st 12lb atm at about 15% BF. I'll trim down a little then start one.

You going to the nationals?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Luke how many cals roughly are you taking in a day at the min then and are you still doing some cardio??

Also did you start a new cycle?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Pompeyman - I am almost 20kg heavier than my weight restriction at the moment! lol. I will have to look into it in a bit more detail closer to the time.
> 
> As for the solent city show.. Seriously mate.. Don't bother.. It is such a poorly run show and the competitors were shyte this year. I went there with boditronics and it was honestly shocking. I could have won the junior class in the condition I was in LOL! and it wasn't lean ! LOL
> 
> Do the Southcoast mate and maybe we will be on stage together!


i am about bang on the weight, or at least i would be after dieting, weird though cos i dont feel big enough yet but i think i will have more to lose than i imagine so I need to keep bulking regardless.

i have just found out today i am due to be in sweden when the solent city is on anyway so thats out..... yeah i might do the southcoast it depends how my next cycle goes and if i think i am ready, as you know mate it is such a hard class the classics you have to be ripped to the bone.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

hows everything going luke? no update for a while


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello greg mate. Everything is cool at the moment. I've been quite unwell and my weight hasn't shifted but I'm back on the ball as of monday. I have still been eating 8 meals a day but majority shakes. Better than not eating I guess!

I will be going shopping on the weekend for a weeks food which seems to motivate me nicely. !


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Hello greg mate. Everything is cool at the moment. I've been quite unwell and my weight hasn't shifted but I'm back on the ball as of monday. I have still been eating 8 meals a day but majority shakes. Better than not eating I guess!
> 
> I will be going shopping on the weekend for a weeks food which seems to motivate me nicely. !


thats the way mate glad you getting back on it eat eat eat :lol:


----------

